# Festigkeit Schaltauge



## Eisenfaust (14. September 2004)

Hallo.
Mein Mercury 2004 hat bei ausgebautem Hinterrad das Problem, daß das Schaltauge leicht (nur wenige Zehntel einer Bogensekunde) abgespreizt wegsteht. Im eingebauten Zustand, wenn der Schnellspanner die unterhalb der Schraube anliegende Fläche an den Rahmen preßt, ist das Schaltauge wieder gerade und es ist alles so wie es sein soll. 
Ich hatte das Schaltauge schon mal ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut, weil ich dachte, es läge eventuell an einer mangelhaften Befestigung, aber wie mir scheint, ist das Auge wohl etwas 'verbogen' - oder das ist aus irgendeinem Grund der Normalzustand.

Hat jemand von Euch ein ähnliches Problem? Bevor ich mich jetzt nervtötend an meinen Händler wende, frage ich lieber nach Erfahrungswerten.

Danke im voraus,
Eisenfaust


----------



## XC_Freund (14. September 2004)

Ja, ist an meinem Rahmen auch etwas schepp, wie auch die Ausfallenden etwas schepp sind.
Warum kaufe ich mir trotzdem jetzt ein zweites Bergwerk?
Warum ist die Antwort 42?
Soll ich weitermachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (14. September 2004)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ist an meinem Rahmen auch etwas schepp, wie auch die Ausfallenden etwas schepp sind.
> Warum kaufe ich mir trotzdem jetzt ein zweites Bergwerk?
> Warum ist die Antwort 42?
> Soll ich weitermachen?



   ...und wie kommt Kuhschei**e aufs Dach ?


----------



## Eisenfaust (15. September 2004)

Nun, hervorrangend. Wenigstens weiß man auch ohne Douglas Adams Schwachsinn, daß es hoffnungslos ist ... Tja, die verwöhnte Gesellschaft kauft auch jeden Scheißdreck. Selbst den auf einem Dach, egal wie der dorthingekommen sein mag ...


----------



## XC_Freund (15. September 2004)

Ja, da hast du schon recht. Du schaust dich ja im Forum auch bei anderen Themen ausser Bergwerk um und hast ja dann sicher den Thread über Fusion gelesen. Tja was soll man sagen? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=100320&page=4&pp=25
Ich will jetzt nicht auf Fusion einhacken, ist halt nur gerade aktuell.
Man muss sich halt damit abfinden, das die Fahrradhersteller zwar ihre Produkte gerne als Formel1-Boliden verkaufen aber als Fahrräder anno 1890 fertigtesten.
Das ist aber auch so bei den Komponentenherstellern.
Du wirst noch Berge von Enttäuschungen erleben, bis du die Parts zusammen hast von denen du überzeugt bist. Wenn es dann so ein Teil nicht mehr gibt,  dann geht die Welt unter. Schlimm ist, wenn du wie ich z.B. keine Shimanoprodukte, oder möglichst wenige willst. Die schöne RF Deus an meinem Rad war wohl auch wieder ein Schuss in den Ofen. Mit Eggbeatern bin ich auch fertig. Austoben kann man sich dann wenigstens bei den Händlerständen auf der Eurobike.

Also gut, genug jetzt. Geht deine Schaltung schlecht oder lässt sich nicht leise genug einstellen? Wenn ja könnte das am krummen Schaltauge liegen. Bei Alu ist leider nichts mit biegen. Du könntest höchsten die Auflagefläche des Schaltauges abfeilen um den Fehler auszugleichen. Bevor ich das machen würde, würde ich mir aber schon ein Neues daneben legen.


----------



## chris84 (15. September 2004)

Um mal wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen: 
Das Schaltauge wird mit der Befestigungsschraube nur fixiert. seine Endgültige und feste Position nimmt es erst ein, wenn der Schnellspanner der Hinterradnabe  fest angezogen ist. Von daher sollte das schonmal kein Problem sein. Bei mir bewegt sich das auch ein bisschen beim Schnellspanner anknallen. Aber krumm ist es auf keinen Fall. Auch nicht nachdem das Bike im Wald bei einem Abstieg über den Lenker aufs Schaltwerk gefallen ist (selbiges hat jetzt zwei schöne Kratzer, aber das Schaltauge hält!)

Also ich denke die Sache ist als normal anzusehen, solange das Schaltauge bei angezogenem Schnellspanner so sitzt wie es sitzen soll. 

MfG
Chris


----------



## Eisenfaust (27. September 2004)

Also, es ist vermessen anzunehmen, daß jeder, der ein oder zwei Räder in seinem Leben gehabt hat sich als Fachmann bezeichnen darf. Mein letztes Rad, ebenfalls ein MTB, von 1998, hatte dieses Problem mit dem Schaltauge nicht. Dabei ist das Schaltauge sowie das Ausfallende aber wesentlich dicker ausgefallen, als der Leichtbau z.B. von Bergwerk. 

Die festgestellte Toleranz ist unproblematisch, solange der Schnellspanner das Schaltauge festzieht. Insofern ist es beruhigend zu erfahren, daß andere mit dem gleichen Problem 'zu kämpfen' haben und es kein bedauerlicher Einzelfall ist. Dennoch verwundert es mich ein wenig.

Zum anderen möchte ich sagen, daß mich 'andere', sprich andere Rahmenhersteller nichts angehen. Wir sollten uns an den besten orientieren. Für mich ist es zum teil noch immer sehr schwer nachzuvollziehen, wieso bei all dieser Leichtbaumanie an Teilen grammweise gespart wird, an dene nichts zu sparen ist ...

Nun, nichts für ungut, angeschraubt funktioniert alles wie es funktionieren muß, sogar bestens und ohne eingespanntes Hinterrad wird wohl kaum jemand fahren wollen )

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------

